

Offer HN: We'll give pre-series A co's 30% off listings on our new job board - kylebragger

Just launched Forrst Jobs on Thursday. I'd be happy to give 30% off to any pre-series A companies looking for developers and designers. Info here: https://forrst.com/hire&#60;p&#62;If you post, just let me know at kyle AT forrst.com and I'll hook up the discount.
======
kylebragger
Clickable: <https://forrst.com/hire>

